# How much do you weigh?



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

230lbs. and just about 6' 0" People always assume I'm in or should be good at sports for how I look


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

*yeah*

That sounds like the opposite of cleansing, bro. 


Particulate said:


> I think I've lost like eight pounds in the last couple days after drinking half a gallon of super-pulpy apple cider that had been sitting out for four days that I mixed with a fifth of vodka. Been on a bit of an unintentional cleanse you could say.


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm smelling such a bromance here. 



AstralSoldier said:


> Ok. I'm not a show-offy kind of guy anyway. The work speaks for itself. That's the thing I LOVE about weight-lifting.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

1.8 meters (5'11")
~115 lbs

My BMI is 16kg/m2 that's lower than 97% of Americans


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

6'3 and 236 pounds last I checked, broad shoulders also:wink:


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

Lettusaurus said:


> That sounds like the opposite of cleansing, bro.


I know, from a chemical standpoint its terrible. But the fact that I spent two days crapping my brains out but not feeling sick at all is why I'm calling it a cleanse lol.


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

5'2". Around 125-130. D:


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

175-200 lbs. (79-91 kg)


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

I weigh 150, so I made myself feel better by selecting the "125-150" option. Dx


----------



## appleton4 (May 16, 2012)

6'4" ~210. 

Highest ever was about 265.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

5'6 1/2 134


----------



## Blacc_Butterfly (Nov 24, 2011)

Only 105 lbs. I think it looks good on me though, I'm 5'5.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm 5'3 and I'm not telling you how much I weigh but it's between 130 and 160. I'm dropping pounds so I'll probably be less than that quite soon.


----------



## Art Deco Duckling (May 24, 2012)

Tall and thin- 6 foot 1 (186 cm) and 65 kg (143 lbs)


----------



## Hermit (Oct 6, 2012)

5'11 and 158 pounds/ 72kg


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

Currently 5' 8" and 165 lbs. Was up to 222 at one point a couple years ago.


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

50kg. I need to gain 5 more kilos but I just end up losing it somehow 
Idk how that happens, i eat whatever and i never work out :/


----------



## fire469 (Nov 17, 2010)

5'8 at 140 lb. Going to get down to around 125 if all does well in these coming weeks


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

About 50kg I think? I know in the UK most people use st for weight measurements rather than kg, so I got confused. d: I'm 7.9st anyway. I'm 5'6".


----------



## epistemophile (Nov 23, 2012)

155 lbs & 5'6". Looking at the skew in the data, I may even be above median. Interesting. It might be just self-selection of a survey that's driving that trend though... color me skeptical.


----------



## Alex2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Around 6 feet and around 140 lbs


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

5ft 2in, and I'm almost never inclined to weigh myself because I don't care about it. Been a good 5 years since the last time I had to, but for the sake of this poll I did. Looks like I'm 114 lbs, only 2 pounds heavier than when I was 14. Hmm.


----------



## FairiesDoExist (Dec 16, 2012)

5'4, 17-years-old, female and 95 pounds. I'm skinny


----------



## RussianSpy (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm 20 years old, 5'6, and I am almost always between 120-125 lbs.


----------

